# Washington DC National Zoo Halloween Meetup



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 17, 2010)

To everyone in the Maryland, DC, Virginia, or Delawre area: 

Halloween Furmeet at the National Zoo!!

Place: National Zoo, Washington D.C., In front of the main entrance (by the giant lion statues)

Time: 4:30 PM - 7:30 PM (maybe later)
...
Date: October 31st, 2010

Fursuits are welcome and encouraged! We already have a few people attending the meet, so you won't be alone! We have permission from the zoo to fursuit, as long as we do not raise money and do not cause a huge commotion. Bring your cameras!


----------



## WestWindHowling (Aug 17, 2010)

I would be but I'll be up at school then =/


----------



## Karimah (Aug 18, 2010)

Aw man, I'm in the same boat as WestWindHowling :/ All the way up in NY


----------



## RyujiKimura (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll be at college too...but I can take the Metro there! Count me in.


----------



## Ryu100 (Aug 18, 2010)

Gotta see if I'd have to work that day but I'd love to come!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 18, 2010)

Nothing awesome ever happens in Florida


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome, guys ^^ Since Halloween is on a sunday, I say we meet up around 4:30 pm by the big cats area. How does that sound?


----------



## Ryu100 (Aug 19, 2010)

That would be perfect. I was going to ask for a later time since it takes me about 4ish hours to commute down to DC. I swear, getting out of MD is a pain....


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 19, 2010)

If you guys are going to be in costume + Suits, I want pics!


----------



## Ryu100 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm currently working on turning Kiba into a partial. Granted the head will probably look a tad wonky since he is a quadsuit but it looks like it'll work out alright. I just need to not murder my first pair of handpaws when I try making them. (I've only made some using fleece and anytime I try more than three fingers, I wind up killing them. I may just have to suck it up and hand sew those suckers)
If it works, I'd like to bring him, otherwise I have a few cosplays to fall back on.


----------



## Jude (Aug 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> If you guys are going to be in costume + Suits, I want pics!


 
And a video perhaps


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 19, 2010)

I will be in suit and maybe I can get a friend or two to wear my other suits :3 Pictures and video will probably happen. So spread the word everyone :3 Non-suiters are welcome too :3


----------



## RyujiKimura (Aug 19, 2010)

Hopefully if I'm not too bombarded with schoolwork that weekend I'd love to make it down, most likely in suit. Also any MD/DC area furs please take a look at this as well, I'm trying to organize a furmeet on September 18th to see Alpha & Omega. http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/80520-DC-MD-NoVA-Alpha-amp-Omega-Furmeet-2nd-Attempt?p=2119346


----------



## WestWindHowling (Aug 20, 2010)

This sounds like so much fun... I wish I could come =[


----------



## Ryu100 (Aug 21, 2010)

So, my handpaws were...kind of a success, but Kiba's head is just way too big for a partial. I'm thinking of just grabbing some plastic mesh and Joann fur and whip something up for cheap. Just dunno what yet. The hands, feet and tail are white but there's still plenty things I could do with that. I'm open to any species/breed suggestions.


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ryu100 said:


> So, my handpaws were...kind of a success, but Kiba's head is just way too big for a partial. I'm thinking of just grabbing some plastic mesh and Joann fur and whip something up for cheap. Just dunno what yet. The hands, feet and tail are white but there's still plenty things I could do with that. I'm open to any species/breed suggestions.


 
I say just make another Kiba head. Then you will have two kiba suits. Quad and partial.


ALSO,

I would like to change the meeting place to the main zoo entrance.


----------



## benihime_shido (Sep 14, 2010)

*waggles*  hi there! most likely i will be able to come. i will be in my suit...im currently working on it ^^*
i will have a small group of non fur freinds who will cosplay. they are fur friendly people


----------



## benihime_shido (Sep 14, 2010)

sorry for the double post...but ive never been to a fur meet. do we come dressed in suit or are we getting dressed in the zoo? silly question i know xD


----------

